# Can you recommend a motorhome cover?



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Can anybody recommend a good MH cover?

I've had the one in grey material from here:
Leisure Mart

that seems to be advertised widely on Ebay - probably called a Kampa MH cover about £70.

The first one quickly disintegrated to a white powder and the replacement lasted a bit longer but has now gone very thin, has torn and also demonstrated the ability to shed white powder so is useless. :evil:

Protec are offering a tailor-made one for £330 incl.

Please no posts about not using one because they scratch etc - I haven't found this a problem and do want one - the van sits under a tree and collects tree sap, and leaves and I want to keep cleaning to a minimum.

Thanks
 
Keith


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have a pro-tec one that came with our van. They are fantastic good fit don't rub and we have to park under sticky lime trees with sh*** hawks in the trees.

Its totally washable and doesn't seem to get dirty unlike the van. Its breathable and we have used it constantly in the last six months and it doesn't look any different.

Just takes at least two of us to put it on though as its very heavy. Ours came with the door exactly where it should be and the strapping is very firm.

Think ours was £375 which the previous owner bought but his money well spent am thinking! Would definitely get another if anything should happen to this.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Why a 'fitted' cover ? . . maybe one of these is all you need . . 
http://www.tarpaulins-togo.co.uk/category-74/Budget-Tarpaulins---White.html
or
http://www.unionindustries.co.uk/trading/tarps_super250.htm
or
http://www.protection.co.uk/products/covering-material/90/


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Why a 'fitted' cover ? . . maybe one of these is all you need . .
> http://www.tarpaulins-togo.co.uk/category-74/Budget-Tarpaulins---White.html
> or
> http://www.unionindustries.co.uk/trading/tarps_super250.htm
> ...


I think the OP has already gone down that route - that's why he asked if anyone could recomend a good cover


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

F iamma do a half cover at £44-05p, more manageable and keeps the dirt off the roof

Peter


----------



## Vincent (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi 
I am looking for a good cover too but have been quoted nearly 500 for a protec !

Norwich Camping have Royal fitted covers at 50% off , they don't have an XXL which I need but did have the smaller sizes and from the pics looked fairly ok , although I am no expert !

Good luck and I shall be following the post 

Cheers

Vince


----------



## Vincent (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi 
I am looking for a good cover too but have been quoted nearly 500 for a protec !

Norwich Camping have Royal fitted covers at 50% off , they don't have an XXL which I need but did have the smaller sizes and from the pics looked fairly ok , although I am no expert !

Good luck and I shall be following the post 

Cheers

Vince


----------



## Vincent (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi 
I am looking for a good cover too but have been quoted nearly 500 for a protec !

Norwich Camping have Royal fitted covers at 50% off , they don't have an XXL which I need but did have the smaller sizes and from the pics looked fairly ok , although I am no expert !

Good luck and I shall be following the post 

Cheers

Vince


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Vincent I think you have an echo echo echo :wink: :wink:


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> F iamma do a half cover at £44-05p, more manageable and keeps the dirt off the roof
> 
> Peter


Are they available in different lengths Peter? (My RV is 26'5 long)

Parking in my drive with the neighbour's Silver Birch tree hanging over a large area of the RV does cause problems.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I know it costs a bit more, but we had a free standing canopy put up by GRP Canopies ltd, this is fully guarranteed and should last almost a lifetime.


----------

